# Extreme low level flying...



## v2 (Apr 4, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOIvuy5Y6b4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Ze_g9y2Es_


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 5, 2007)

cool!!


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF8A11AWTY_


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

The last one has always been my favorite for low level. But then again, that was most impressive because the F-4 didn't carwheel when he dipped his wing. Stupid.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 6, 2007)

v2 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF8A11AWTY_




cool..

looked a too low though. there is definately a line between brave and foolish


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mi 24 Czech...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCE_xbiHASs_


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HEgdRkuF-U_


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## bigZ (Apr 12, 2007)

Jurgis Kairys Brings Home the Cup, At Last

First read about this in:-

BooksFirst -Sport-No Visible Horizon

An excellent read.

Also included was an account of a pilot doing 2 consective loops through the Tianmen Cave.(Scroll down to see a fly through)

Stairway to Heaven - T-SIX - T6 - The End Of The Internet


----------



## tpikdave (Apr 20, 2007)

Whoooha


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mark Hanna in MH434


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2007)

Got to love that sound...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 20, 2007)

or this
Jerry Billing Video


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2007)

Aviation Video: Mirage F1 Star Wars | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## Royzee617 (May 2, 2007)

V2! A fellow plane fan who has some Polish blood - like me!

But why choose V2 as a handle? 

I know the Polish underground help beat this menace but it is a Nazi machine... Polikarpov would have been nicer IMO.

Or maybe 'Gnys' in commemoration of that superb pilot - he is said to be the first to shoot down a LW plane in WW2 hence the biography 'First Kill'!


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2007)

Polikarpov like this?  
ðÏ-2. ÷ ÎÅÂÅ ÄÎÅ×ÎÙÅ ÞÅÒÔÉ :: ÷ÉÄÅÏ ÓÁÊÔ RuTube


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 3, 2007)

This is a really good one


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSqz0We-LdA_


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2007)

Polish An-26 making a very low pass over the base:
Aviation Video: An26 very low pass | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2007)

Phantoms
Video of Phantom - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2007)

Fishki.Net - Ëåòíûå òðþêè íà âåðòîëåòå | Îñòàëüíûå Âèäåî


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2007)

Not exactly extreme low level flying, but anyway...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOhZEsIq85E_


----------



## v2 (May 14, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e5mzH005kw_


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aviation Video: La Ferté Alais 1988 | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## Jared (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha great videos! <3


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2007)

P51 low level

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZiqoE8GA_


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Bell Jet Ranger Low Pass

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xX4TuwePuw_


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 15, 2007)

check outv this guy practicing lowflying in a spit

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLen3qxNH98_


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2007)

RAF Low level:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgKlEJOUxqw_


----------



## Glider (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't quite know how this will come out. Not as fast as the other postings but you must give it marks for elegance.


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmZprnO6sGc_


----------



## v2 (Aug 1, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImNT1rHJV4Q_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2007)

8)


----------



## v2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Blue Angels Really Low Flyby*Video


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

That Blue Angel's really low fly-by is something. He was kicking up the
water !

Charles


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2007)

Crazy low A-10 Flyover 
Crazy low A-10 Flyover video


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

He was da good.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> He was da good.



da good? Is that some new slang???


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

i gueess soooooo


----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia2OE2Amvj0_


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2007)

8)


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Sep 16, 2007)

Slight digression - but does anyone remember, or better still have, the news clip of a dust cloud at the RAF's first deployment to Red Flag being viewed thru' a ZSU-23 -4 optical sight (it wasn't tracking!) with a female voice on the tape going "Shhhhheeeeeeee *T - look how low these boys are!" or words to that effect. 2 Buccaneers emerged from the cloud at about 0' 6" heading straight for the camera, 3-axis jinking the while! Anyone know where you can see this classic?


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2007)

LiveLeak.com - Low altitude jets ... Amazing!...no.2


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYfhC9ft_hk_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm assuming your post above, V2, was not in response to Downwind. All I saw were Mirage F.1s


----------



## v2 (Sep 28, 2007)

AMX


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## v2 (Oct 5, 2007)

Spitfire

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52IqDlCikrQ_


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave Cheeseman did the video on the Spit , hopefully he'll be the photographer for the Russell Group soon


----------



## v2 (Oct 7, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZuCWnhoI1Y_


----------



## v2 (Oct 9, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AuKM41ZZEU_


----------



## tpikdave (Oct 10, 2007)

v2........... I saved that warbirds low pass. That was terrific. I think the P51s got the lowest, but what a great variety of planes. Was that France???


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jumpcut - Blue Angel # 5 low pass


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Excelent footage of A-4 Skyhawks in low flights:
Aviation Video: Supersonic Life | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## v2 (Nov 5, 2007)

Watch carefully from time 02:20.... 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Itiop2CQLc_


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

Whos is this Dave Cheeseman ? A kinsman ? Where's he from ?
Don't meet too many Cheeseman's this side on New Jersey.

Charles



pbfoot said:


> Dave Cheeseman did the video on the Spit , hopefully he'll be the photographer for the Russell Group soon


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 5, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Whos is this Dave Cheeseman ? A kinsman ? Where's he from ?
> Don't meet too many Cheeseman's this side on New Jersey.
> 
> Charles


He s a videographer photographer from up here his work from our airshow was recently in Flypast


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! Those videos are pretty cool!


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCo-EgkqWDg_


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

8) Dammit he was low!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 9, 2007)

Complete Fruitcake.......... 

(Don't think that strip complies with ICAO Annex 14 with respect to "Cleared and Graded Areas" _et al_!)


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey V2, you are obviously a YouTube/Live Leak fanatic; any sign of the Buccaneer clip I mentioned in post #46?

Date would have been around 1976/7, but someone must have a copy somewhere……..


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Hey V2, you are obviously a YouTube/Live Leak fanatic; any sign of the Buccaneer clip I mentioned in post #46?
> 
> Date would have been around 1976/7, but someone must have a copy somewhere……..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

v2 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCo-EgkqWDg_




Their Air Traffic Control must be a joke !

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 13, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKteavFMULw_

Here's some low level strafing to watch. Cool flying over poor wrecked German air fields. Some me 262's in the clip, and some Stuka's. What were they doing? Were they even fighting much in 1944?

That PBY was nuts! It's no fighter!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 13, 2007)

I think our PBY man makes another dramatic entrance on here


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y3RLowiJOk_

I stand by my previous statement on the subject!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 13, 2007)

> Their Air Traffic Control must be a joke !



 “Cleared thru’ the Zone, VFR, not above 50’, the Dead Sea QNH is…….”


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 13, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> “Cleared thru’ the Zone, VFR, not above 50’, the Dead Sea QNH is…….”


Hovercraft used to call us in CYQQ Comox on Vancouver Island to transit the zone


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 14, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Hovercraft used to call us in CYQQ Comox on Vancouver Island to transit the zone



I worked a RN Hovercraft at RAF Leuchars (EGQL), once (it was enough!) – it was supposed to come in for a refuel (gas turbine engines, of course). However, showing off, it weaved its way up the beach from the 09 end, over the sand dunes in amongst the approach lights and went aground in an impressive cloud of flying sand when it lost its ‘air’ as it tried to traverse a too-acute sand dune crest! It sat there teeter-tottering on the ridge like something from a Tom Jerry cartoon and promptly became an Obstruction for 3 days while the Navy dug it out.  

How we laughed!  I thought my trousers would never dry! 

Strike Command were not impressed  as Leuchars always held ‘Northern Q’ and used to launch about 3 or 4 times a week in those days.


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbGcjamkxNg_


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZuCWnhoI1Y_


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVH5HO5Pe2w_


----------



## v2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Tupolew Tu-22
Aviaart


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 30, 2007)

Slow and Smokey eh?


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2007)

spitfire video, movie by _Daewen_ - Photobucket


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2007)

Geneseo 2007 P51 Excalibur inj the beginning and at the end

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRqXwhIAP2A_


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 9, 2007)

that thing sounds so bi...n good one pb


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kisangani low pass small video, movie by FTFFTW - Photobucket


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 9, 2008)

This has to be right up there


----------



## v2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Swedish Hercules flying low:

TP 84 överflygning - FÃ¶rsvarsmakten


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2008)

????? "?????? ???????", ?????: Prestigio - LoadUp.Ru


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great ones V2


----------



## v2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

An oldie but goodie!


----------



## Trebor (Feb 24, 2008)

heh, y'all wanna see something REALLY insane??


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvDDDKnNhuE_


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2008)

Swiss airforce F18's F5's and Mirages I even had a holy **** in my comments 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP0ggynXU5w_


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

YEAH like the F-5 diving over the sheer cliff at about 3:40 or so. I didn't realize the Swiss flew Mirages. God it galls me that the French build such beautiful planes.


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2008)

...LiveLeak.com - F-16 low pass


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2008)

that was low


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

And fast...


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ7mXQpnMuE_


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 6, 2008)

v2 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ7mXQpnMuE_


Nice


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPmWkf1NsXM_


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zBQ2w50wWc_


----------



## sithfighter (Mar 29, 2008)

My own flight in Morocco 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA61BJgUPIg_


----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2008)

sithfighter said:


> My own flight in Morocco
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA61BJgUPIg_





8)


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2008)

ðÏÌÅÔ ÎÁ L-39 :: ÷ÉÄÅÏ ÎÁ RuTube


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-sA08BzhhI_


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDQT_4WlByQ_


----------



## Célérité (Apr 11, 2008)

8)


----------



## v2 (Apr 13, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZuCWnhoI1Y_


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RwDSRbRAng_


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAhWU19etQM_


----------



## bf109 Emil (Apr 18, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIHqX6NXbXU_

Damn, what does one pay to stand beside the ground photographer taking motion pictures???

bf109 Emil

anyone know when.where this was shot at???


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2008)

bf109 Emil said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIHqX6NXbXU_
> 
> Damn, what does one pay to stand beside the ground photographer taking motion pictures???
> 
> ...


any chance it could be CGI?


----------



## bf109 Emil (Apr 18, 2008)

help me...CGI???

bf109 Emil


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 19, 2008)

Computer Graphics the flight sequence looks pretty good but the low pass and the landing do not look real


----------



## v2 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Computer Graphics the flight sequence looks pretty good but the low pass and the landing do not look real



Yep. CGI. And the sound was off. No whine of the supercharger and radiators.


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA6FtDw44XM_


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2008)

good one


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2008)

Low level flight of airliners 
LiveLeak.com - Low level flight of airliners


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2008)

enjoy...
http://www.markjayne.co.uk/


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usqV_zUpGCs_
nice pics of a canadian destroying locomotives in a P-51


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2008)

Cool videos V2. But the Cad East came3raman made me sick to my stomach. But the videos have GREAT resolution. The little Hawk looks like it might just eat another jet jockey for lunch if you ever got into a furball with that little dude.

And good one Emil.


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lwB_CGGNzk_


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xmo_0KnH6g_


----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmXe3Rssz_g_


----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEdH7b3OdC8_


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Spitfire...


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 13, 2008)

awesome clips
really nice, guys!!!!!!!


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2U051ys-Jk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9PGJ62iwSY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRPYHn6hhVU_


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1OwVo4OwcA_


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj-pzSWbyBI_


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2008)

You just gotta love the sound of the DC-3 that V2 posted. Awesome. I live for that sound.


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1cKPUWHa8I_


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGcgyMwBM_g_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzH3sddm3cY_


----------



## v2 (Sep 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvAfhMc5BjA_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have seen that video for years and years and always thought they were Jaguars or Mirage F.1s. Thanks V2.


----------



## v2 (Sep 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ajgeHb-bAQ_


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats some crazy sh*t there. The heli pilot seemed like he was having a lot of fun though...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2008)

Great videos guys


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2008)

Forget you. No way would I do that. A rotor strike is way to likely for my blood.


----------



## raf_richy (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes great videos!

I was just watching this video on youtube, at the start is some B24s flying at low level. Theres also some other action there too. Im sorry if this one was already posted.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye670jRGoRk_

Regards

Rich


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEJibcs3QiU_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2008)

raf_richy said:


> Yes great videos!
> 
> I was just watching this video on youtube, at the start is some B24s flying at low level. Theres also some other action there too. Im sorry if this one was already posted.
> 
> ...




That one's been removed, Rich.


----------



## raf_richy (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> That one's been removed, Rich.




Oh sorry its gone already, didnt expect that.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah wonder why.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 15, 2008)

DAMN! O_O;;;;; 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2U051ys-Jk_


----------



## Trebor (Sep 25, 2008)

holy frig! 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrDWYOlLA-w_


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Boeing 747SP low pass:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08G4z63PShc_


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyinqXdX-R4_


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2008)

And love Rage in the Machine.


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ehtCax4Ul8_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2008)

8)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N31eEXjNAUU_

At around 1:00 in.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah that's a good clip. I think that's from Mindenhall AFB. Others can correct me. She's a bit deceiving since she's such a large bird that is almost 110ft long. About half again as long as an F-14 or F-111. Dang big. And what gets lost on folks is that her speed performance is rather anemic at low altitudes where she can't take advantage of her turbo-ramjet capabilities. I don't have the speed curves in front of me, but I would be suprised if she was much more than Mach 1 capable at low altitudes with her J58 engines.

But she sure could sing at altitude with Mach 3.3 officially sanctioned and Mach 3.5-3.8 unofficially occurring. From all that I have read, the mach limit of this airplane was only kept in check by the shockwave generated by the airframe. Above Mach 3.5 it was claimed that the shockwave would "narrow" (as it compares to the airframe centerline) and had the likely potential to enter the engine inlet and unstart the engine. Not only was this a potential thrust loss, but a compression failure was deemed to be structurally high risk.

I have read a report from an SR-71 flight test that included increasing yaw tests. I'm not privy to the actual test results, but the test resulted in catastrophic airframe failure and the death of the RSO. The pilot survived only due to sheer luck. He did not eject, but was separated from his seat due to the extreme forces became concious at a lower altitude, only to have enough time to execute his chute. Severly injured, he was rescued by a farmer in a helicopter who witnessed his chute opening during a normal run around his ranch.


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2008)

LiveLeak.com - very, very low fly!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2008)

Great v2!!

Here's another that I found while looking at yours.

LiveLeak.com - Super Hornet Demo Team


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking for this clip to see the rotary engine. Note that the engine spins with the propeller. Way cool.

As a bonus, you get to see the Sopwith Camel (WWI) do some low level flybys. What is more cool than that. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9wtDNiKaI_


----------



## Trebor (Jan 13, 2009)

I am at a loss for words. you don't see many WWI birds flying, nowadays unless they're kits or something. thanks for posting that, Matt! such an incredible bird, that Sopwith Camel.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2009)

A6M Reisen (Zero) Fighter


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUN9FqDAHEU_


----------



## Trebor (Jan 14, 2009)

vid's kinda choppy, but nice find, Matt! heh, just imagine the sound of that engine around 200 times on a carrier deck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't notice much choppiness when I watched it. Good find Matt.


----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODezaLkxmqY_


----------



## Célérité (Feb 16, 2009)

Very impressive, especially in the second half

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2009)

I found this lo flying vid while checking out the restoration of Hawk One an F86 for Vintage Wings its about 30 secs in but I feel it qualifies as lo if not one of the lowest here is a pic of the pass
Air Show Buzz


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDppDX3RTdc_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool video PB. It's always nice to see an old bird up and flying again.


----------



## dreel (Mar 21, 2009)

How low to the ground did the crop dusters fly in Germany in 1957?
What type of solution did they dispurse?


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2009)

video :: F-106 500mph 30feet video by warthog64 - Photobucket


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's one you don't see often. One of my favorite airplanes. The Blackburn Buccaneer. Freekin' awesome!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Btdi8qNutw_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Here's one you don't see often. One of my favorite airplanes. The Blackburn Buccaneer. Freekin' awesome!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Btdi8qNutw_



Great video Matt.
I just hope the pilot got out of the one that crashed into the ocean after being catapulted.

Wheelsup


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2009)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6izv6GfwqE_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Several good low flying aircraft videos in this thread.

I was going to add one but V2 beat me to it in this post. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/extreme-low-level-flying-7578-8.html#post356183


Wheelsup


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2009)

flying videos - flyingvids.tv | Corsair Fly By at Red Bull Air Race Budapest Video


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu2qxgtFvW8_


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-7zHlOi4T4_


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2009)

some nice passes by DC4 from the upcoming series Ice Pilots

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TScXkP4KDMU_


----------



## v2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Low Vampire...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmXe3Rssz_g_


----------



## v2 (Nov 4, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYLyrEsTZ60_


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Jetting Through the Grand Canyon | Airspacemag.com


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2010)

LiveLeak.com - Saudi hawk flying very very low and very very fast


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2010)

That was low.
I would have been just a little bit more than irritated if a plane flew that low over me.


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Feb 3, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-VyJVaK9bI_


----------



## PerArduaAdAstra (Feb 3, 2010)

Hopefully this isn't a repost, but here's a couple from Oman


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhmwNUoF5AI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nkHAxopMPk_ is mislabeled as Hunters, but they sure look like Jags to me


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2010)

Patrouille Suisse Low,Low.. and Fast.Fast..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PerArduaAdAstra (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you seen the Cad West and Cad East videos on the MJ Aviation website? Huge video files shot in HD, they are the most amazing shots I have seen in a long time.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2010)

it is in HD

Sunny


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0-xnaRSL6g_


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzon5Ucm994_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

v2 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzon5Ucm994_






Wheels


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 15, 2010)

v2 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzon5Ucm994_




is that a 4 engine De Havilland??? sure looks like a dash 8 with 2 more engines.


----------



## seesul (Apr 15, 2010)

Too many pages here to go thru so maybe someone already posted it but I can´t resist- that´s my favourite one 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvDDDKnNhuE_


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2010)

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com

Love the F-4K.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2010)

Crazy 747 Flyby - Civil Aviation - Civil Aircraft - Aviation Forums - Flightglobal Airspace


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2010)

seesul said:


> Too many pages here to go thru so maybe someone already posted it but I can´t resist- that´s my favourite one
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvDDDKnNhuE_




Its worth it , lots of good stuff here


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq7CWoyjA9s_


----------



## iar80 (Feb 16, 2011)

Extremely low level

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfI6Ukc2hh4_


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Aviation Video: Low level helicopter trip in Rio de Janeiro, 1967 | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 28, 2011)

Think of it, low level at maybe 75 mph. But thru that tunnel !! Whew!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're gonna do low level.....do it in style !!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNU8XDxF4BE_
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNU8XDxF4BE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipjo--zoyyE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMpCAkoV_xM_

S*d the neighburs....crank up the speakers to max and listen to big piston music at its finest!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2011)

8)


----------



## Tangopilot89 (May 15, 2011)

Thought I'd share this with you all. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01E_6oxvlQA_

Andy


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Low flying B-17:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgd3o--LIyg_

and

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlFD0Zyl_f0_


----------



## v2 (Oct 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvmUqRY8fLw_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2011)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2011)

That was COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 12, 2011)

That P-40 pass...


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsY4G-NS0Hc_ YYYYEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2011)

Now that was awesome!


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

heh I stumbled upon that a couple days ago. it's the second best constellation vid I've ever seen.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2011)

What's the first!?


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCZzm4k5ls_

this one's my absolute favorite. the startup at the beginning, and the takeoff at 3:25. the roar of those R-3350s and the flames from the exhaust. LOVE it <3


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that was nice. Every bit worth 5:00min. Thanks for that one. I could almost smell the exhaust during start up. Fantastic.


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

heh, that's just part 1 of 4. parts 2, 3, and 4 include in-flight, landing at JFK, and parking at the TWA maintenance hangar. those vids were shot in June of 2000 when TWA was still flying.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2011)

Where is the airplane now? Still in TWA livery I hope?


----------



## Trebor (Dec 17, 2011)

oh yes. it's at KMKC, the Airline History Museum. they have a few airliners in their posession, 2 are airworthy. the Constellation, and a DC-3. the two that aren't airworthy are a Martin 404, and a Lockheed L-1011. they've recently been doing a lot of work on the connie, and they expect her and the DC-3 to take flight in early 2012. I tell ya, I would literally give ANYTHING to fly on the constellation. seriously, I'd give everything in my room to fly on that bird.


----------



## Readie (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow...that is low
John


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 5, 2012)

I have no idea why the camera man ducked......


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15DcHmuuhig_

Actually...i ducked as well !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2012)

That was low for DC-3!


----------



## Readie (Mar 5, 2012)

Geedee said:


> I have no idea why the camera man ducked......
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15DcHmuuhig_
> ...




So did I !
That is LOW...
Thanks for sharing
John


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Great one Gary. I could hardly believe my eyes when the Dak seemed to emerge _from_ the tree line on the horizon!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy crap...that is extremely low! Thanks Gary.


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2PvcG4Vmyw_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2012)

All I said, as I dived under the table was 'F*CK!' 

Still to watch the Yak and others...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2012)

How many times have we seen that Yak maneuver before. What a lucky dude.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> How many times have we seen that Yak maneuver before. What a lucky dude.


Yep, he was lucky. Doubt his pants where clean after that one...


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Watch This Crazy Hercules Airplane Flying Just Five Meters Above the Ground (Update 2)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Now that was low for such a big aircraft.


Wheels


----------



## meimeilarry (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty good write up.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2012)

Buh-bye. We don't advertise here.


----------



## Glider (Apr 9, 2012)

And a B52


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like that B52 is about to ditch. Think I might have seen a series of shots, where it does ditch.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2012)

If I recall correctly that was a pic from a maritime force projection exercise and the BUFF was granted permission for a flyby. I can't remember the specifics other than that. Notice the tail high attitude in level flight.


----------



## Glider (Apr 11, 2012)

It was a fly by I think during the first Gulf War


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah OK. Just thought I'd seen a sequence of ditching shots, a long time ago.


----------



## iar80 (May 15, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua_ayiO0AHY_

Wow! 3:24


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2012)

Two observations, the spectator almost was decapatated and the pilot came REAL close to cartwheeling in. Wow is an understatement.


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Q7j5JGp5Q_


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cn73-MnbFk_


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2012)

8)


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 7, 2012)

All Helicopters must overtake on the correct side.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 11, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlTsUQRjWNw_ the fly by starts at 11:50 this is the Human Fly airshow in 1975. Clay Lacy is at the controls.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2013)

Silly stupid $hit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2013)

And they even had Burnt Mushburger doing the interview.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 24, 2013)

Doing a showoff close to the water


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-vQxJ3E4M4_


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 24, 2013)

Have anyone seen this video, he must be crazy. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR5u5eiQzbc_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

saw that yesterday....where was it....


----------



## Trebor (Feb 9, 2013)

I've NEVER seen a 747 maneuver like this!!! 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgusXzo6omU_


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice Rob. In keeping with the airliner theme, 747 and 777 crosswind landing tests in Brazil.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljOxo0s33sI_

Geo


----------



## Trebor (Feb 9, 2013)

says I can't view it in my country :/


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2013)

8)

Same for me on the second one, blocked...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, that's a first. Normally I'm the one that can't view anything in my country. I always try the link first before I post it to make sure the link works. If a Mod, such as Dr. Gnomey, would like to delete the above post and this one, we can save some ever dwindling internet bytes.

Geo

EDIT: Methinks that would make the two posts in the middle redundant as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bloody Canadians. They get to see everything. Give me my ball. I'm going home.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2013)

But don't you just _love _those nice red uniforms? Oh! I'm a lumberjack and I'm alright ......


----------



## Grampa (Feb 16, 2013)

Found a clip Viggen doing some low lewel.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yDWjqyVDmo_


----------



## Grampa (Mar 3, 2013)

TU 22 doing low pass


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfdBioBGEQc_


----------



## Trebor (Nov 19, 2013)

guys, guys...I've got the ULTIMATE low level flyby ever seen


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure, but that looks rather like a R/C model ?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2013)

Does a little bit. Although I'm dubious that counts as flying as it is actually on the ground a bit!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually looks like it's heading for a belly landing and 'yes', radio controlled.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

brace for impact....


----------



## Trebor (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY!.........never seen a C-47 go this low!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8kt2vDm3Mw_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just saw it on FB, almost hit the deck myself!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2014)

DAM!


----------



## Trebor (Jan 5, 2014)

I know, right!? I think something would be soiled, after that! the tips of those props are what...2-5 feet of the ground? o.o


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

Now just add two more engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2014)

I could be mistaken, but wasn't that B-17 low pass flown by Paul Mantz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2014)

Trebor said:


> HOLY!.........never seen a C-47 go this low!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8kt2vDm3Mw_




 Holy cow!


----------



## stona (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone else think that the 'scale' of the grass and the DC3/C47 don't quite match?
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 15, 2014)

Found this one in my Grandfather's stuff. Not sure where he got it from, he was never in the RNZAF


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2014)

evangilder said:


> I could be mistaken, but wasn't that B-17 low pass flown by Paul Mantz?


I believe you are correct Eric.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I believe you are correct Eric.


Yes it was. t was filmed at Bovingdon, near Hemel Hempstead, Hertfordshire, UK, the same airfield (now a prison) used for a number of movies, including '633 Squadron' and 'Hanover Street'.
There's a great 'still', taken from the top of the Control Tower, showing the 'Fort' just a couple of feet off the deck, in Roger Freeman's 'B-17 at War' book.


----------

